# I want one of these.



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

give me give me give me


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i think i would get in alot of trouble with one like that.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i might as well pay my deductable on my insurance now before i get one:nutkick:


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

I could have lots of fun at a stop light or two with that!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i saw a vid on that before and that thing is definitely a sleeper


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

been trying to figure out how to but a busa motor in a SXS and still have the 4X4 the only way i have it figured puts the engine where the passenge seat is and that puts all the weight on one side if we get it figured out mimb will be the first to know


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

A grown mans go cart how cool. where do we get them?


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

if you look on youtube their are some R1 powerd rhinos they are only 2wd but think six speed trans and around 150hp. the busa is 200+ redline is 9500 the R1 is around 12000


----------

